# Revamped "The Name of the Wind" Review



## kjjcarpenter (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey guys,
Awhile ago I released a review of "The Name of the Wind" on here. Well, I've decided to revamp it in video format! I hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice, Kev!

I love the graphics, especially Kvothe's flaming red hair.  Nice touch.  I do still disagree with you about the university part, of course.


----------

